
Ask HN: Which countries issued currency during this time? - sova
USA issued a stimulus to people, Spring 2020.<p>Which other countries have done the same?<p>What think ye of relative inflation&#x2F;deflation on the international level?
======
zoobab
BCE has printed 750 B EUR out of thin air, with the "hope" that banks will
give loans to real businesses. Ahah.

~~~
mtmail
BCE is European Central Bank (Banque Centrale Européenne)

